# GUYS with tongue rings



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

I've now had 2 of them grace the chairs of my office in the last 24 hours  Only had 1 other male sporting a tongue ring in my chairs in the almost 15 years now that I've been looking in folks mouths.

Discuss


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2009)

Ghey


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never understood the appeal.  then again, I've never had the 'pleasure' :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never understood the appeal.  then again, I've never had the 'pleasure' :lol:



I could see how it could be advantageous.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

man up B!  

:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't get that and tatoos. Especially on women and covering the whole arm or leg or more. Real turn off.


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a strong innate sense to not drive sharp pointy metal things through various parts of my body.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I don't get that and tatoos. Especially on women and covering the whole arm or leg or more. Real turn off.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys are funny. 

Don't care... like my tribal mother's heart on my back (symbolizing my first child, which I lost in miscarriage) and tribal dolphin on my ankle (which was my reaffirming of being an individual even though I was married). Used to have my left nostril pierced but had to take it out for my knee MRI and couldn't get it back in. Have considered having it re-pierced. It was symbolic of a phase in my life, though, and I'm on a different path now...

VCH?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

LOVE nose rings

I'm really not judging by posting that picture, I just think it's funny


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Used to have my left nostril pierced but had to take it out for my knee MRI



THats weird - you would think its far enough away from the machine.  I was allowed to leave a gold chain necklace on when I did my knee MRI's


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> man up B!
> 
> :lol:



Uh....

What he said:


Marc said:


> I have a strong innate sense to not drive sharp pointy metal things through various parts of my body.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


>



That is such an AWESOME chart! :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> THats weird - you would think its far enough away from the machine.  I was allowed to leave a gold chain necklace on when I did my knee MRI's


I was told I had to remove all metal--I tried. I even had to have my IUD cleared as not having to be removed, LOL!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> THats weird - you would think its far enough away from the machine.  I was allowed to leave a gold chain necklace on when I did my knee MRI's



Depends on the type of MRI machine and the size of someone!  More modern, open MRI's you can get away with having gold jewelry closer to the image site without having the metal in the jewelry affect the image quality that the magnets of the MRI give.  Older, "closed" MRI, need a greater seperation.  Also gotta factor in that the face/neck region of someone that's 5'-5'6" is alot closer most of the time to the knee of someone that's say 6'-6'6".

When you get a metallic object in the field of view for that MRI image, it the effect that the metal has basically looks like the scene in Star Wars where the Death Star explodes emminating from the metallic object in the body - happens quite often in MRI's of the head where a portion of the oral cavity gets picked up in the image and that person has some type of metallic based dental work


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> LOVE nose rings


Mine was just a little sparkly freckle, really. 

This was not long after I got it (my daughter, who is 4 now, was 9 months old at the time):


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 28, 2009)

No Tat's
No Piercings.

That's just me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Mine was just a little sparkly freckle, really.
> 
> This was not long after I got it (my daughter, who is 4 now, was 9 months old at the time):



I don't remember our kid looking like that.  Are you sure that isn't someone elses??


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

That's the kind of nose ring I like.  No hoops and PAHLEEZ NO BULL RINGS


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That's the kind of nose ring I like.  No hoops and PAHLEEZ NO BULL RINGS



I read that quick and I thought you said "ball rings" and I was going to agree emphatically.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> No Tat's
> No Piercings.
> 
> That's just me.



+1

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> LOVE nose rings



Not my particular favorite, but then again I spend WAY more time inadvertantly looking up folks noses with some pretty powerful magnifying glasses as I'm working in their mouths.  And after seeing lots and lots and lots of the inner clips of random nose rings snot encased, that long ago got rid of any of excitement I may have once gotten from seeing them


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Depends on the type of MRI machine and the size of someone!  More modern, open MRI's you can get away with having gold jewelry closer to the image site without having the metal in the jewelry affect the image quality that the magnets of the MRI give.  Older, "closed" MRI, need a greater seperation.  Also gotta factor in that the face/neck region of someone that's 5'-5'6" is alot closer most of the time to the knee of someone that's say 6'-6'6".
> 
> When you get a metallic object in the field of view for that MRI image, it the effect that the metal has basically looks like the scene in Star Wars where the Death Star explodes emminating from the metallic object in the body - happens quite often in MRI's of the head where a portion of the oral cavity gets picked up in the image and that person has some type of metallic based dental work




thats prolly it - the machine they used only had me in up to the waist and was rectangular shaped.

Funny story - I was using one of the older Ipods (which they said was fine to use) and let it get a little too close to the machine.  Freakin thing practically got ripped out of my hand and sucked in.  I had to put some effort into pulling it back out of the magnetic field.  I kept it up high by my head after that...


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats prolly it - the machine they used only had me in up to the waist and was rectangular shaped.
> 
> Funny story - I was using one of the older Ipods (which they said was fine to use) and let it get a little too close to the machine.  Freakin thing practically got ripped out of my hand and sucked in.  I had to put some effort into pulling it back out of the magnetic field.  I kept it up high by my head after that...


Yeah, I was in a closed MRI up to my neck--only my head wasn't in the machine. They put on music for me to listen to, I got to pick the station. The thing is that I had a cough that day and had throat lozenges with me but they wouldn't let me have any. Just as I couldn't hold back a cough any longer (and it was a big one), the MRI was over--thankfully!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats prolly it - the machine they used only had me in up to the waist and was rectangular shaped.
> 
> Funny story - I was using one of the older Ipods (which they said was fine to use) and let it get a little too close to the machine.  Freakin thing practically got ripped out of my hand and sucked in.  I had to put some effort into pulling it back out of the magnetic field.  I kept it up high by my head after that...



Yup, those aren't exactly small, wimpy magnets inside of those machines


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2009)

Chris Rock had a great bit about tounge piercings....it's not exactly family freindly. However, it done sum things up nicely.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Not my particular favorite, but then again I spend WAY more time inadvertantly looking up folks noses with some pretty powerful magnifying glasses as I'm working in their mouths.  And after seeing lots and lots and lots of the inner clips of random nose rings snot encased, that long ago got rid of any of excitement I may have once gotten from seeing them



Thanks I will never look at a chick with a nose ring the same agian.


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2009)

I enjoy the human body just the way it was when we came into the world.

Any attempt to augment it with armor or advertising is...uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 28, 2009)

billski said:


> I enjoy the human body just the way it was when we came into the world.



Naked, screaming, and covered in slime?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2009)

no tats or piercings +2


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Thanks I will never look at a chick with a nose ring the same agian.



I'll refrain for your sake then, from telling some of the stories about piercings that my sister in-law, an OB-GYN, tells


----------



## vcunning (Oct 28, 2009)

DrJeff . . . At least you're not a Urologist having this discussion.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'll refrain for your sake then, from telling some of the stories about piercings that my sister in-law, an OB-GYN, tells



He's already barred in 4 states from looking at chicks that way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'll refrain for your sake then, from telling some of the stories about piercings that my sister in-law, an OB-GYN, tells



In DC one time on a 'retreat' with the other managers from Snowshoe MTN, we went to a particular club.  Let's just say this one performer was from that point forward referred to as the 'Zipper' and it had everything to do with metal and nothing to do with moguls


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> i'll refrain for your sake then, from telling some of the stories about piercings that my sister in-law, an ob-gyn, tells



vch!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

vcunning said:


> DrJeff . . . At least you're not a Urologist having this discussion.



V, I do have a couple of urologist friends who I'm sure would love to tell some piercing stories that I would gladly relay to you over a couple of beers next to grommet this winter  :lol:  We'd probably just need to make sure that the kids are off mesmerized by some TV show before I'd get into "story telling" mode 

I WON'T ask my 1 proctologist friend if he's got any piercing stories to tell


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

severine said:


> vch!



with this second mention, I had to google it.  :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> with this second mention, I had to google it.  :lol:



Wiki


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Wiki



yeah, wikipedia isn't shy.  

Another forum I post on suggested a wiki for bikini waxing 


NSFW folks


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> yeah, wikipedia isn't shy.
> 
> Another forum I post on suggested a wiki for bikini waxing
> 
> ...



Yup, definitely NSFW (unless of course you work in a strip club  )


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Naked, screaming, and covered in slime?



Or as I like to call it, "Tuesday night."




Thanks for the setup.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Yup, those aren't exactly small, wimpy magnets inside of those machines


Yup. For the record, DO NOT bring steel oxygen containers into an MRI, ever!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yup. For the record, DO NOT bring steel oxygen containers into an MRI, ever!



Bet that made a nice noise! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Bet that made a nice noise! :lol:


 The look on my partners face was (and still is) priceless.:-D


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The look on my partners face was (and still is) priceless.:-D



Quick trip to the bathroom for a little clean-up and a quick change of the underwear after that one I'm guessing! :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 28, 2009)

My Brother in law is an MRI tech.  I take his advice very seriously.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> yeah, wikipedia isn't shy.
> 
> Another forum I post on suggested a wiki for bikini waxing
> 
> ...


I like the info box:

[picture]

Location [where it is]

Jewelery: Captive bead ring, Barbell, J-bar
*
This box: view •http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template_talk:Infobox_Piercing talk*

Somehow fitting...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2009)

They aren't for me (any body alteration is not for me) but I certainly cool with any one doing anything they want to their body. Not sure why the subject stresses "GUYS" with tongue rings... as if gender mattered with piercings. Personally, not my thing and I would never consider one (though I was perfectly happy dating a girl with one  ). They are somewhat distracting when talking to someone and you notice they have one. Maybe I am just easily distracted by that sort of thing, heh.


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> They aren't for me (any body alteration is not for me) but I certainly cool with any one doing anything they want to their body. Not sure why the subject stresses "GUYS" with tongue rings... as if gender mattered with piercings. Personally, not my thing and I would never consider one (though I was perfectly happy dating a girl with one  ).



I think probably because societal norms deem it slightly less creepy for women to have piercings.



riverc0il said:


> They are somewhat distracting when talking to someone and you notice they have one. Maybe I am just easily distracted by that sort of thing, heh.



Shiny objects?  Yeah, join the club.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> I think probably because societal norms deem it slightly less creepy for women to have piercings.


Yea, I understand without "understanding" I guess you could say.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2009)

At our motorcycle club there is a girl 19 ish years old who had lip rings all along the bottom lip and three rings in her eye brow as well as other body piercings such as multiple ear,  and who knows where else......(I didn't ask).
I asked her what possessed her to do it.
Her answer, "too much whiskey"

Recently she lost all her excess facial piercing and I asked why she gave them up(I'm outspoken like that)
Her answer: "I needed a job"


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2009)

What it all boils down to to me is that is there really ANY other purpose to have a tongue ring other than for sexual purposes?  Unlike other forms of body art, the choice really can't be defended as a 'style' choice.  Why don't the same people walk around with dildo belt buckles and handcuff bracelets? :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 29, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> At our motorcycle club



??????


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> At our motorcycle club there is a girl 19 ish years old who had lip rings all along the bottom lip and three rings in her eye brow as well as other body piercings such as multiple ear,  and who knows where else......(I didn't ask).
> I asked her what possessed her to do it.
> Her answer, "too much whiskey"
> 
> ...



This is one of the reasons (youth/rebellous random actions vs. reality) that has me convinced that if I ever give up this tooth thing I do all day long,  I'm going to Medical School, specializing in dermatology, and then going to buy myself a big 'ol medical laser that's great a removing tattoos and viable for scar revision and then set up shop in a strip mall, right next to a liquor store/smoke shop down in some retirement community in Florida/Arizona and zap away at all the tattoos that have sagged due to 30+ years of aging, remove the tattooed name that the person had put on of their "fling of the week" while under the influence and do some scar revision work for all of the now 20 somethings that currently have lip/eyebrow piercings but with be quite cosmetically conscious of the scars they'll leave when they finally realize that their lives actually don't suck and drop their "I'm so oppressed" attitude that caused them to get the piercing as a sign of rebellion/personal liberation in the 1st place.

I figure that I'd have PLENTY of work in that type of scenario!


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What it all boils down to to me is that is there really ANY other purpose to have a tongue ring other than for sexual purposes?  Unlike other forms of body art, the choice really can't be defended as a 'style' choice.  Why don't the same people walk around with dildo belt buckles and handcuff bracelets? :lol:


Not having one, I wouldn't know, but that definitely seems like a great side benefit.  A couple of my cousins had them when they were younger and I never asked them if that's why they got it. It was more a trendy thing at the time, I imagine. Sort of like navel piercings.

I have to laugh at your comment about walking around with handcuff bracelets and dildo belt buckles. In high school I was "safely rebellious" (I was too "good" to do any harm but I hated being what everybody expected, too). I remember making a necklace out of a condom and walking around school wearing that for a few weeks. I was 15. I wasn't even close to having sex yet. But I liked the shock factor. And if anyone asked, I claimed I was promoting safe sex. In retrospect, I'm pretty sure it was just to get attention.  That said, it wouldn't surprise me if there were people walking around with blatant sexual aids on their person. The world is a crazy place!

People get tattooed and pierced for different reasons. It isn't all the influence of alcohol or because it's trendy. I know for me, one of my tattoos was very therapeutic in dealing with the emotional pain of loss. And my nose piercing also served a psychological purpose. (I'll admit that the ankle tattoo was rebellious, but I was also 24 at the time...) Sometimes, pain can be therapeutic though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This is one of the reasons (youth/rebellous random actions vs. reality) that has me convinced that if I ever give up this tooth thing I do all day long,  I'm going to Medical School, specializing in dermatology, and then going to buy myself a big 'ol medical laser that's great a removing tattoos and viable for scar revision and then set up shop in a strip mall, right next to a liquor store/smoke shop down in some retirement community in Florida/Arizona and zap away at all the tattoos that have sagged due to 30+ years of aging, remove the tattooed name that the person had put on of their "fling of the week" while under the influence and do some scar revision work for all of the now 20 somethings that currently have lip/eyebrow piercings but with be quite cosmetically conscious of the scars they'll leave when they finally realize that their lives actually don't suck and drop their "I'm so oppressed" attitude that caused them to get the piercing as a sign of rebellion/personal liberation in the 1st place.
> 
> I figure that I'd have PLENTY of work in that type of scenario!


I lol'd :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> What it all boils down to to me is that is there really ANY other purpose to have a tongue ring other than for sexual purposes?  Unlike other forms of body art, the choice really can't be defended as a 'style' choice.  Why don't the same people walk around with dildo belt buckles and handcuff bracelets? :lol:



Agree 100%!  I always have a bunch of fun with the typically nowadays 15/16 to say 23/24 year old 99.9% females that I see sporting a tongue ring in my office, and when I have the conversation with them about the negative oral health impacts it can have vs. the "benefits" from it.  My business partner(he's one mega sarcastic, blunt guy) every now and then will say, typically to an outwardly shy patient with a new tongue ring, "what do you use that thing for??"  :lol:  Even after hearing him pull that line 50+ times now, I still laugh when I hear it!

Tongue rings IMHO were created for 1 primary purpose,  and oral jewelry isn't that purpose! ;


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> They are somewhat distracting when talking to someone and you notice they have one. Maybe I am just easily distracted by that sort of thing, heh.





Marc said:


> Shiny objects?  Yeah, join the club.



+1


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2009)

Nah, this http://www.cadillacmc.com/
This
http://leonephotography.smugmug.com...llac-Oct-4-2009/9852441_jPfbx#682475520_jckDD
more like this...






SkiDork said:


> ??????


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> ??????



Or this?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This is one of the reasons (youth/rebellous random actions vs. reality) that has me convinced that if I ever give up this tooth thing I do all day long,  I'm going to Medical School, specializing in dermatology, and then going to buy myself a big 'ol medical laser that's great a removing tattoos and viable for scar revision and then set up shop in a strip mall, right next to a liquor store/smoke shop down in some retirement community in Florida/Arizona and zap away at all the tattoos that have sagged due to 30+ years of aging, remove the tattooed name that the person had put on of their "fling of the week" while under the influence and do some scar revision work for all of the now 20 somethings that currently have lip/eyebrow piercings but with be quite cosmetically conscious of the scars they'll leave when they finally realize that their lives actually don't suck and drop their "I'm so oppressed" attitude that caused them to get the piercing as a sign of rebellion/personal liberation in the 1st place.
> 
> I figure that I'd have PLENTY of work in that type of scenario!



OK this may have been tongue in cheek BUT let me tell you i have a neighbor nice woman BUT shes 65 years old and pierced in her ears like you can't believe . The piercings are like  3 rows deep in each ear . In addition shewears  3 rings ON EACH finger  and has tatooed arms and legs and god know where else shes signed or pierced .  She's already broken awashing machine when one or more of her rings fell into the machine   

I have NO problem if she wants to do it to herself BUT NOW at her age and she's overweight and things have all gone south   it ain't exactly MOTIVATING  .

Again she's very nice and a good neighbor but frankly at 65 its way beyond over the top ----EVER seen a WRINKED  and Folded and droopy tattoo ???--FUGLY   and the poor woman now tries to keep the tats covered BUT not the piercings


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This is one of the reasons (youth/rebellous random actions vs. reality) that has me convinced that if I ever give up this tooth thing I do all day long,  I'm going to Medical School, specializing in dermatology, and then going to buy myself a big 'ol medical laser that's great a removing tattoos and viable for scar revision and then set up shop in a strip mall, right next to a liquor store/smoke shop down in some retirement community in Florida/Arizona and zap away at all the tattoos that have sagged due to 30+ years of aging, remove the tattooed name that the person had put on of their "fling of the week" while under the influence and do some scar revision work for all of the now 20 somethings that currently have lip/eyebrow piercings but with be quite cosmetically conscious of the scars they'll leave when they finally realize that their lives actually don't suck and drop their "I'm so oppressed" attitude that caused them to get the piercing as a sign of rebellion/personal liberation in the 1st place.
> 
> I figure that I'd have PLENTY of work in that type of scenario!



I figure investing in hearing aide companies is a good move too. With all the kids running around with booming cars and ipods there's going to be a lot of hearing loss a few years down the road.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK this may have been tongue in cheek BUT let me tell you i have a neighbor nice woman BUT shes 65 years old and pierced in her ears like you can't believe . The piercings are like  3 rows deep in each ear . In addition shewears  3 rings ON EACH finger  and has tatooed arms and legs and god know where else shes signed or pierced .  She's already broken awashing machine when one or more of her rings fell into the machine
> 
> I have NO problem if she wants to do it to herself BUT NOW at her age and she's overweight and things have all gone south   it ain't exactly MOTIVATING  .
> 
> Again she's very nice and a good neighbor but frankly at 65 its way beyond over the top ----EVER seen a WRINKED  and Folded and droopy tattoo ???--FUGLY   and the poor woman now tries to keep the tats covered BUT not the piercings



Warp, it's about 75% tongue and cheek and 25% serious!(and the serious percentage seems to slowly drift up as time goes on)  If there was a way that I could apply my 1st 2 years of dental school (all basic sciences taken with and graded on the same scale with the medical students at UCONN -essentially we in dental school WERE med school students who then got to take extra courses all pertaining to the oral cavity during the 1st 2 years) towards med school and then just start with the 3rd and 4th year clinical rotations and then a dermatology residency, once my kids are through college, I'd give some very serious thought to it! Plus, on another level, I'd think that it would be a great intellectual challenge for me, and by virtue of how my education process has been to date (and continues), we never stop learning!

I just gotta figure that the massive explosion the last decade or so in tattoos and body piercings + the natural aging process and what it does to once firm, taught skin (often also combined with large scale sun exposure) is going to create a very large market for generalized skin repair procedures in the future.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2009)

DrJeff, you're pretty much on target.
Crazy stuff some folks do when they're young is not necessarily something they want to carry for life, eh?

On another note, do you think that the increase in removal technology has influenced decisions on getting tats, .......changing the feeling that its a life long decision?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Warp, it's about 75% tongue and cheek and 25% serious!(and the serious percentage seems to slowly drift up as time goes on)  If there was a way that I could apply my 1st 2 years of dental school (all basic sciences taken with and graded on the same scale with the medical students at UCONN -essentially we in dental school WERE med school students who then got to take extra courses all pertaining to the oral cavity during the 1st 2 years) towards med school and then just start with the 3rd and 4th year clinical rotations and then a dermatology residency, once my kids are through college, I'd give some very serious thought to it! Plus, on another level, I'd think that it would be a great intellectual challenge for me, and by virtue of how my education process has been to date (and continues), we never stop learning!
> 
> I just gotta figure that the massive explosion the last decade or so in tattoos and body piercings + the natural aging process and what it does to once firm, taught skin (often also combined with large scale sun exposure) is going to create a very large market for generalized skin repair procedures in the future.



Doc : There's NO doubt it is a GREAT idea .Many of my physician friends tell me DERM is where it's AT on many LEVELS . No callbacks , tolerable risk, and the big kahuna  $$$


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

The ironic part is tatoos and piercings were once a good way to express a certain level of rebelliousness, with out effecting anyone other than yourself.  Since it's now very mainstream to have tats or piercings, I'm the one rebelling for not having any.  Go figure.


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2009)

Tattoos and piercing are really just one more trendy thing to do. While piercings can be removed, the tattoos are the things that many people regret a later in life.


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Naked, screaming, and covered in slime?


  As long as the slime it natural, it can be lots of fun!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> DrJeff, you're pretty much on target.
> Crazy stuff some folks do when they're young is not necessarily something they want to carry for life, eh?
> 
> On another note, do you think that the increase in removal technology has influenced decisions on getting tats, .......changing the feeling that its a life long decision?



Trek, my guess would be that when the majority of piercings/tattoos happen, that the person getting the needle isn't readily thinking about the technology that's available/might be available in the future if a cosmetic fix is needed   20 years later when what used to look like a 3" heart now looks like a 6" somewhat oval shaped amorphous blob,  well then there might be some interest in the technology to fix


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

billski said:


> Tattoos and piercing are really just one more trendy thing to do. While piercings can be removed, the tattoos are the things that many people regret a later in life.



Piercings can linger too, in the form of a scar.  If it's a pierced belly button, no biggie scar wise.  If we're talking a pierced lip/eye brow, and depending on where on the nose the piercing is, the scar left after healing upon removal can be a factor (your tongue doesn't scar as it heals, so unless it was a large diameter post in the piercing that leaves a permanent void in the quantity of tissue there, a pierced tongue will heal completely), if one chooses to keep enlarging the diameter of an ear piercing and one day decides that the "trendy in my 20's" inch diameter ear piercing isn't trendy any more, well then you've got a couple of really saggy earlobe to deal with.

The semi-ironic thing, is that if you have a post piercing scar after healing, you can often get is "revised" by having it tatooed with a skin colored ink  - of course then if you get a good tan,  your skin colored post piercing tattoo won't extactly match until you fade


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2009)

Not a problem for people with cursed Irish skin.  "Tan" isn't in our vocabulary unless talking about a leather coat.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> Not a problem for people with cursed Irish skin.  "Tan" isn't in our vocabulary unless talking about a leather coat.



Oh, it's not that bad- I tan easily, even with some good Irish stock. Of course, it's for about 0.4 seconds, then I switch right over to fire engine red for a few days, and right back to fishbelly white.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Oh, it's not that bad- I tan easily, even with some good Irish stock. Of course, it's for about 0.4 seconds, then I switch right over to fire engine red for a few days, and right back to fishbelly white.



Gotta love "British Isles" skin, since that's what my 99% English/Scotch pale and pasty white skin does too when exposed to the sun for more than the requisite 0.4 seconds!  My 1% Mohawk Indian blood will manage to convert about 3 square millimeters of that burn into a freckle that survives the mega peel that follows about 3 days after I look like a fire engine! :lol:


----------



## ccskier (Oct 29, 2009)

Piercing are ghey as said.  If my son wants to pierce his ear or aything for that matter, he will have to wear a bra.  If he ever comes home with those big stupid ass floppy earing things, he can move out.  I am embarrassed for the person who has them.  The gal at my dry cleaners has one and I am tempeted to ask her to remove it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2009)

So you wouldn't be cool if your kid looked like this:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So you wouldn't be cool if your kid looked like this:



I'm thinking that he didn't get enough hugs from his parents growing up!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The ironic part is tatoos and piercings were once a good way to express a certain level of rebelliousness, with out effecting anyone other than yourself.  Since it's now very mainstream to have tats or piercings, I'm the one rebelling for not having any.  Go figure.


I think only the more exotic tattoos and piercings are really based partially on rebelliousness. But I would not say they are "mainstream". As has been pointed out in this thread, it is a lot harder to get a professional job the more exotic of a tattoo or piercing you have. I think its mainstream to have hidden ones or "cute" tats (such as ankle).

I hired a guy a year ago that is working on a sleeve on his arm. Honestly? I had to fight off that initial reaction of "wow, unprofessional". Good thing I did, the guy does amazing work. But even with my very open approach to such things had that initial unconscious reaction that I needed to be aware of. Most hiring managers at larger corporations would either not be aware of that internal reaction or would heed it for more adventurous or exotic visible stuff. 

Heck, when my significant other was in college, she got a job at Pizza Hut part time and got a TON of hell for an eye brow piercing. They made her cover it up with a band aid which basically huge amount of attention to her eye brow... so they eventually caved. She took it out for the interview though.


----------



## skizilla (Oct 29, 2009)

*Worst tatoo at a ski resort*

I don't have any, would not get one.  Done tastefully and with restraint they can be okay.  I think of them not as being rebellious but as a way of wearinng a uniform, to self identify yourself, nothing could be less rebellious.  I felt the same way about the punk rock kids in high school and I owned more punk record than most of them.

WORST TAT i ever saw was a NAZI swastika taking up the whole side of a guys neck at Okemo.  Nothing hiding jacket actually zipped down a bit to display it proudly.  Not a dirt bag looking guy either he was in his mid twenties clean cut could have been a banker.  I was 40 feet from him across the line and it took all my strength not to tell him off for being a jag off Nazi.  I was awed by the balls it took nonetheless. We are skiing and there to have a good time.  Doing something like that just provokes people and if you are in to doing that recreationaly you should not be at a ski resort ruining everyone elses good time.  Total Jerk Face.  Loved the chart BTW.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 29, 2009)

Since we're now talking about strange tatoos seen at ski resorts... I saw one that amazed me last year...

I was in the pool at my buddy's condo at SR, there was a girl who had Van Gogh's Starry Night tattooed across her lower back. If it was done well, it would have been amazing (but still a very odd tattoo)... However, it was obvious the person who did the tat wasn't up to the challenge, and it sadly, didn't look very good...

-w


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 29, 2009)

A girl I know, has this skiing tat....


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> A girl I know, has this skiing tat....



All that tatoo needs now is a little snow.


/I _know_ I wasn't the only one thinking that
//yeah I know, I'm a sick fark, I've made my peace with that so get over it


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2009)

marc said:


> all that tatoo needs now is a little snow.
> 
> 
> /i _know_ i wasn't the only one thinking that
> //yeah i know, i'm a sick fark, i've made my peace with that so get over it



lmao!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> All that tatoo needs now is a little snow.
> 
> 
> /I _know_ I wasn't the only one thinking that
> //yeah I know, I'm a sick fark, I've made my peace with that so get over it



:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> A girl I know, has this skiing tat....



Methinks she should spend less money on tattoos and more on a cleaning lady.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> A girl I know, has this skiing tat....
> ]



That haul rope is likely going to need A LOT of "re-tensioning" in about 30 years  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2009)

So Hawk, did you hit that or what?  Did you turn the snow guns on?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> with this second mention, I had to google it.  :lol:



Just did the same


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just did the same



I'm surprised so many of you weren't aware! :lol: (Also surprised by how ...graphic... wiki is on this one.)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm surprised so many of you weren't aware! :lol: (Also surprised by how ...graphic... wiki is on this one.)



I didn't know what it stood for either, but I knew what it was once I figured out what it stood for...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 30, 2009)

Marc said:


> So Hawk, did you hit that or what?  Did you turn the snow guns on?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.



Certain lifts have a bit too high of "capacity"


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Certain lifts have a bit too high of "capacity"



So out of your league then?


Or there have been too many riders already ...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> So out of your league then?
> 
> 
> Or there have been too many riders already ...



Option 2


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, so not a guy today with a tongue ring, but a parent who let their 14 1/2 year old daughter get a tongue ring   First I'm wondering WTF was Mom + Dad thinking, then I saw Dad, and per DHS's great Tattoo chart it all started to make sense!







Dad had Red and Blue locations (and I'm not talking arms either)


----------

